# Mint green chinos



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't normally care for the GTH clothes but last night at dinner I noted a man wearing mint green pants with a blue blazer and white shirt. It was a great look on him, it might not be on me but I'm thinking of trying it. It should work for our vacation to Florida anyway.

So far this morning I have looked in the usual places and can't find the pants. They were a very light mint green, maybe more the color of pistachio ice cream. Has anybody run across them?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Like these?

https://www.castawayclothing.com/men/harbor-pants-plain/lime-seer-harbor-pant.html

or like these?

https://www.castawayclothing.com/men/harbor-pants-plain/beach-grass-harbor-pant.html


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Vineyard vines:

https://www.vineyardvines.com/category__13067_13056_____13050


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The color is about right in your first picture, maybe they were a shade paler. These pants were a smooth twill though.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

C.Sharp, those aren't just right either. It may be an issue of computer monitors and photography. Now I wish I had asked him where he got his pants. Even better, talked my wife into doing it.:icon_smile:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Price 229.99:crazy:
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...onomy/POLO/1760811&kw=linen&parentPage=search


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Brooks Brothers, perhaps the linen-cotton khakis. You can also get brighter ones in 100% cotton.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a pair of Bills that are a pale mint green, and was going to do the exact same look as the OP witnessed. I haven't actually worn them, but laid them out and I think it is a smashing look.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I actually have the same question. I've been on a search for some light, mint/lime green pants in a softer shade. So far all I've come up with are the Bills Khakis Chamois cloth in the limited edition....the color is "Key Lime." To locate these pants, you'd need to get on the Bills site, look under limited editions, and call one of the dealers listed as carrying them. They look great, but run about $145. A bit more than I'd want to spend on a pair of pants that might get a few wears a month during the summer, but I sure do like the color. Maybe they'll come down a bit at the end of the season. 





Best,

Michael


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

mjo_1 said:


> I actually have the same question. I've been on a search for some light, mint/lime green pants in a softer shade. So far all I've come up with are the Bills Khakis Chamois cloth in the limited edition....the color is "Key Lime." To locate these pants, you'd need to get on the Bills site, look under limited editions, and call one of the dealers listed as carrying them. They look great, but run about $145. A bit more than I'd want to spend on a pair of pants that might get a few wears a month during the summer, but I sure do like the color. Maybe they'll come down a bit at the end of the season.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


Mine are . I got them from RueLaLa for $59.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^ Those look great and that's a killer deal. I'll have to be on the lookout in case it comes up again


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I like some of those. I'd wear the ones in the first pic, no question. I'd try it with a navy polo, white polo, and a blue unistripe in addition to combos mentioned.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I have this year's Brooks model (the green is called "rosemary") and think they are well done.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...r=Rosemary&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Vineyard vines:
> 
> https://www.vineyardvines.com/category__13067_13056_____13050


I have the VV sea foam green pants from about three years back and enjoy wearing them. They can be tough to pull off I think....

KM


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

J Crew was selling light green chinos a few years back. I think mine were purchased three years ago and they have been worn perhaps, just that many times! The appeal is somewhat more fleeting than one might think.


----------

